# Can Dogs Eat Mango?



## aleinsteve (Aug 25, 2017)

Dogs' bodies are designed to eat mainly meat, but puppies dogs also want to eat fruits. Wolves actually frequently eat fruits in the open; it will keep them healthy by giving essential nutrition, not within the meat.

Not absolutely all fruits are safe to nourish your pet, however, and that means you should do your quest before feeding your pet fruit.

So, is mango safe for pet dogs to eat? It really is Mango is saturated in dietary fiber, as well as vitamin supplements A, B6, C, and E, rendering it quite healthy for humans, as well as pet dogs.
Mango is also special, which means that your dog will most likely love it.


Before feeding your pet mango, peel off it and take away the pit. Mango pits can be considered a choking risk for dogs, plus they could get trapped in the digestive system. The pit of the mango also includes smaller amounts of cyanide.

Although dogs theoretically can eat mango pores and skin, it could be difficult for these to digest, so it is best to take it off.

When ripe, mangoes are very soft, and that means you don't always have to slice mango flesh into small parts before providing it to your pet. But if you have a tiny dog, small parts will be much easier to chew.

Dogs have a tendency to love special foods like mango, but take care not to give your pet too much. An excessive amount of any fruits or veggie can cause bellyaches and diarrhoea in pet dogs because their systems aren't equipped to break down large levels of fiber.


So, as it pertains to mangoes, small servings are great snack foods for pet dogs. Just be certain to get ready the fruits properly before you give it to your pooch.

If your pet happens to swallow a mango pit, there's a chance that it might go through his body quite easily. But if he begins refusing to consume, the pit may be trapped anywhere in his digestive system. In this example, you should call your veterinary right away.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mango has nothing in it that's not already in raw meats/bones/organs, in a much more bio available form for the dog. And no, puppies don't need it either. And wolves don't commonly eat fruits in the wild... occasionally much on a random blueberry in passing, maybe but only because of the sweet taste. Not a regular thing at all. Fruits and veggies both convert to sugar...Not a nutritional need at all.


----------



## gemma23426 (Sep 7, 2017)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Fruits and veggies both convert to sugar...Not a nutritional need at all.


Is it same for all type fruits? More sugar = more fat isn't it


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Fruits and veggies convert to both sugar and carbs, both which contribute to unhealthy weight gain, yes. It's why so many dogs on kibble are overweight. And it's all fruits and veggies. Sugar and carbs are not biologically appropriate to a dogs diet. They have absolutely no need for them.


----------



## jamjashare11 (May 29, 2018)

Oh, very special, I had to raise a dog like that


----------



## bradford (May 13, 2018)

"great snack foods for pet dogs..."

I totally agreed with that statement, anything related to fruit or veggies must be some sort of treat to the dog. Not for regular stuff and you can see that sometimes the dog will just eat anything that people throw at them. You just need to know what is the best for their supplement and high level of citric acid like citrus fruits also could harm to their digestive system. Of course, the key is moderation.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 29, 2018)

Veggies? Yes. Fruits? No.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Veggies? Yes. Fruits? No.


Veggies convert to sugar and carbs. Both cause unhealthy weight gain, and dogs have no biological need. Fruits are sugar as well.


----------



## mikeviz (Nov 15, 2018)

Mine ate one mango and he got sick. I only give him bananas now.


----------

